# Lump Jaw



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

I bought a young cow at the sale the other day and she has a lump under the jaw. I was hoping it would not be solid, but it is. Now its not attached to the jaw, it's just hanging under the jaw. Any suggestions what I should do, other than get the calf out of her and sell her next year.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

https://www.beefmagazine.com/mag/beef_lump_jaw

Sounds like the treatable kind since it is not attached to the jaw. If you could haul her to a vet you could easily get her treated or do it yourself.

Regards, Mike


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Vol said:


> https://www.beefmagazine.com/mag/beef_lump_jaw
> 
> Sounds like the treatable kind since it is not attached to the jaw. If you could haul her to a vet you could easily get her treated or do it yourself.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I read that article, and still was confused as what to do. I guess I should go talk to my vet on Monday. It seems to be just a hard lump under the skin. I thought that we could just lance it, so that is why I bought her. Other than that she is a nice three year old cow; I got her pretty cheap.

Although I took a bath on a couple open cows I sold, they were cross breeds; looking back I should have just kept them, but I did not want to keep a cow that was not going to have a calf.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

CowboyRam said:


> I read that article, and still was confused as what to do. I guess I should go talk to my vet on Monday. It seems to be just a hard lump under the skin. I thought that we could just lance it, so that is why I bought her. Other than that she is a nice three year old cow; I got her pretty cheap.
> 
> Although I took a bath on a couple open cows I sold, they were cross breeds; looking back I should have just kept them, but I did not want to keep a cow that was not going to have a calf.


Could you not make more money selling butcher meat ? Some around here have standing appointments at the local butcher place and sell before they are killed and the customer orders the cuts they want and pay the butcher for processing, the meat is sold X amount per pound hanging weight to the cow owner.. seems the cow is worth more to the owner that way...


----------



## swall01 (Jun 10, 2018)

if she were mine and decent quality, i'd lance it and see if it drains. if it doesnt drain remove and stitch her up. for me the closest large animal vet is over 100 miles away, so expense is the primary factor being i'd have to haul her there or pay mileage for him. theres more than 100 small animal vets between here and there so it turns into doing it myself. if you got her on the cheap - less than $750, but then spend more than $500 at vet, you're goin backwards.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

swall01 said:


> if she were mine and decent quality, i'd lance it and see if it drains. if it doesnt drain remove and stitch her up. for me the closest large animal vet is over 100 miles away, so expense is the primary factor being i'd have to haul her there or pay mileage for him. theres more than 100 small animal vets between here and there so it turns into doing it myself. if you got her on the cheap - less than $750, but then spend more than $500 at vet, you're goin backwards.


I noticed it before I bought her, but thought I would take the chance. Once I got her in the chute, and was able to inspect it, I was hoping that I could lance it, but it is hard. Almost like a hard ball under the skin, not attached to the bone. Other than the lump, she is a nice lookin young cow. I'm thinking she is a three year old. I only paid $725 for her. At this point I am think that I will get the calf out of her and send her down the road next fall.


----------

